# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Птички на проводе

## patronx

*Птички на проводе*

*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Аркада
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: пиратка
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
Игра «Птички на проводе» представляет из себя оригинальную переработку популярной игровой механики «три в ряд». 
У «Птичек на проводе» есть все составляющие, которые позволят им войти в число лучших представителей жанра.
Игроку предстоит вызволять ярких пернатых из плена злой волшебницы на множестве оригинальных уровней. 
У пользователя так же есть возможность оттачивать навыки в различных игровых режимах. Несколько уровней сложности позволят получать 
удовольствие игрокам любого уровня мастерства. 

Игровые особенности:
• яркая, привлекательная графика;
• новаторская архитектура уровней;
• несколько оригинальных игровых режимов;
• возможность разместить свои рекорды во всех крупных социальных сетях;
• высокая реиграбельность;
• простой и увлекательный сюжет;
*Скрытый текст*


*Скачать:*

Papidshare
DepositFiles
Скачать с narod.yandex.ru

----------


## kikorik

*Птички на проводе FREE*

*Разработчик:* Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*: multi/rus
*Системные требования*: Android OS 2.2+
*Цена:* FREE(бесплатно)
*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Версия игры*: 1.0.4
*Размер игры*: 11 mb
*Категория игры*: Аркады
*Рейтинг на маркете*: 4,1



*"Птички на проводе" теперь полностью бесплатно!*
_Злая колдунья загипнотизировала ярких пернатых, и теперь они сами прыгают по проводам навстречу гибели. 
Спасти их может только прицельный обстрел птичками того же цвета, что и жертва. Вооружись катапультой и пройди все 50 захватывающих уровней аркадной головоломки в стиле Zuma. 
С каждым новым уровнем тебя ждут более напряжённые игровые ситуации, множество бонусов и возможностей. Бомбёжку чирикающей компании можно вести часами. 
Испытай все 5 оригинальных игровых режимов с тремя уровнями сложности и не забудь поделиться с друзьями из социальных сетей своими рекордами!_

- Разбей 50 уровней с сотнями разноцветных птах в пух и перья!
- Испытай свои силы в 5 игровых режимах
- Бей рекорды друзей из Twitter и Facebook
- Используй всё разнообразие бонусов с умом, чтобы проходить уровни максимально быстро


*Скрытый текст* 


multiupload
f-bit
dropbox
uploading.com
rghost
Яндекс.Диск

----------

